

Why Peter King’s comments on Greenwald threaten the republic - sethbannon
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/erik-wemple/wp/2013/06/13/why-peter-kings-comments-on-greenwald-threaten-the-republic/

======
gee_totes
I wonder what Peter King had to say when Dick Cheney's office leaked the name
of a CIA agent

